

Lawsuit illustrates Bitcoin's chargeback problem - GreekOphion
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/lawsuit-illustrates-bitcoins-chargeback-problem.ars

======
paulhauggis
"Dwolla had advertised its service as having "no chargebacks."

I can't believe they ever had this in their terms.

